# Kennys Upholstery (Sacramento)



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

Kenny Brazelton 916-879-5867

Kenny is awesome at what he does. He has completed 2 full custome interriors for me. From headligner to carpet he does it all. 

He has also compleeted over 7 full interriors for the show cars in my car club. 

Really good craftsmanship!

Hit me with PM's if you have any questions, or if you want pics... Could not get them to load to this post. 

GRINDERS CC


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

Lets see some pics..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Jan 6 2011, 07:28 PM~19523474
> *Lets see some pics..
> *


:x2:


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

this should work


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is another one.


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

located?


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just above Sacramento in Auburn.


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## oral1139 (Dec 29, 2010)

He has also completed over 7 full interiors for the show cars in my car club. 
_______________________________________
SEO UK
UK SEO


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats cool... Post some pics of the work he did for your club.


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

any phone numbers or ads to call for him?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houndstooth1964_@Jan 12 2011, 10:16 AM~19574558
> *Just above Sacramento in Auburn.
> *


where in auburn?? he have a shop?


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

Check out some of his work. It's the sixth post on the page listed below.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...s-car-club?p=14187434&viewfull=1#post14187434


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

Check out some of his work. It's the sixth post on the page listed below.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...s-car-club?p=14187434&viewfull=1#post14187434


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I wonder how much he would charge for 2 front seats, and dash pad on my big body?


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------

